# Music Documentaries



## Sebastian (May 8, 2012)

I know there was a documentary thread, but since this is a forum full of musicians  I thought it's good to have a music only documentary thread.

I'll start with a great youtube find:


----------



## asphyx123 (May 8, 2012)

Definitely Sam Dunn's "A Headbanger's Journey"

"The Story of Anvil" was also great to watch

Also some of the Ayreon bonus DVDs are interesting


----------



## Explorer (May 8, 2012)

Rush - Beyond the Lighted Stage
King Crimson - Three of a Perfect Pair Live in Japan
The Magical Journeys of Andreas Vollenweider
Duran Duran - Classic Albums: Rio


----------



## Jakke (May 8, 2012)

"It might get loud" if you are interested in seeing The Edge get pissed at Jimmy Page, yeah, and seeing Jack White in full hipster mode


----------



## Spinedriver (May 8, 2012)

"Fix" - Al Jourgensen of Ministry
"Busted Circuits And Ringing Ears" - doc about the Seattle band Tad.
"Metal - A Headbanger's Journey" & "Global Metal"
"Lemmy!"


----------



## AgentOrange (Jun 18, 2012)

Get Thrashed


----------



## Sofos (Jun 18, 2012)

Heavy Metal In Baghdad: The Story of Acrassicauda


----------



## MFB (Jun 19, 2012)

I tried to watch "It Might Get Loud" but Jack White was just annoying, I hate U2 and don't remember much of Page's stuff. I ended up falling asleep.

However, "85 Minutes of Grind" and "Such Hawks Such Sounds" are both great


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jun 19, 2012)

There's a lot more but this is what I could think of right now. I know some of these might feature music that not everyone's into. I tend to have a very eclectic taste and eat up any kind of music documentary. 

The Genius Within - Glenn Gould


Dig!


The Devil And Daniel Johnston


Friends Forever


Scott Walker - 30 Century Man


Instrument doc on Fugazi . no trailer for this one but here's this.


You're Gonna Miss Me - about Roky Erikson


Who Is Harry Nilsson (And Why Is Everybody Talkin' About Him)?


Off The Charts doc about song poems - very odd.


Talking Guitars


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 19, 2012)

Until the Light Takes US is pretty darn good, if you like Black Metal that is.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 19, 2012)

asphyx123 said:


> Definitely Sam Dunn's "A Headbanger's Journey"
> 
> "The Story of Anvil" was also great to watch
> 
> Also some of the Ayreon bonus DVDs are interesting



actually sam dunn went on to make another documentary by the name of 'global metal' which was awesome. he then went onto make lil 1 hour documentaries that are on certain music channels. there he is breaking down several different genres that he didn't touch upon in his first two movies.


----------



## Sofos (Jun 19, 2012)

totally NSFW, but Hated: GG Allin and the Murder Junkies


----------



## Jakke (Jun 19, 2012)

You all knew this was coming, but I have to recommend "This Is Spinal Tap". Just on the off-chance that someone has not seen it.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 19, 2012)

We just did this a couple months ago:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/194170-music-documentary-suggestions.html


----------



## jymellis (Jun 19, 2012)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> totally NSFW, but Hated: GG Allin and the Murder Junkies


 
beat me to it \m/

also
the great rock and roll swindle
the year that punk broke
phallus in wonderland


----------



## ilyti (Jun 19, 2012)

If you're into Deep Purple


----------



## nangillala (Jun 21, 2012)

If Spinal Tap counts than you could also add Hard Core Logo (no, it's not funny at all). 
If you read the book or watch the movie you will also know where Billy Talent got their name


----------



## Volteau (Jun 21, 2012)

Black Metal: The Music of Satan. Pretty good documentary. I've never been a fan of black metal (with the exception of Empreror and Ihsahn), but its history has always fascinated me.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Varcolac (Jul 12, 2012)

Not a documentary about a band or an artist, but a documentary about music. How music works. _Very_ interesting.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 16, 2012)

^ Thanks for sharing! I'll definitely check them out


----------



## CannibalKiller (Jul 30, 2012)




----------

